# Удлинение ног



## Dark (21 Окт 2015)

Возможно ли вися на инверсионных ботинках, в низ головой, увеличить длину ног, за счёт удлинения хряща коленного сустава, как бы растягивая его и увеличивая его в размере, тем самым увеличивая в размере/длине бедренную и малоберцовую кости, в возрасте 18 лет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2015)

Нет. Если зоны роста закрыты.


----------



## Dark (21 Окт 2015)

А если открыты, то да?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2015)

Да, но в 18 лет, это редчайший случай.


----------



## Dark (22 Окт 2015)

Спасибо.


----------

